# Working holiday visa for Germany- apply at London embassy?



## Antonia29 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi we are looking to apply for a Working holiday visa for Germany. We live in the UK at the moment but I am German and my fiance is Australian. On the webiste of the German embassy in Germany and Australia it says that you can apply for the visa at the german embassy of the current country of residecen. Hoewever I cant find any informaiton ont the German embassy website in London. Does anyone know if we can apply there and how? Thanks


----------

